# Party Music Comments



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I was looking for something snappy & medieval to dance round the bedroom to and I found this:





Then I noticed some of the remarks made at the foot of the video:

*
This is hotter than the time we burned Joan of arc at the stake ﻿

This music is cure for the bubonic plague!﻿ 
Verily, though thou must not tell the churchmen this ﻿

That moment when thou doth find out that thine priest has a 90% discount on all indulgences....﻿
(my favourite)

I WILL SEE THEE IN HEAVEN, WENCH!﻿

I'd twerk to this if my a*s wasn't flat from malnutrition﻿

Goodmen! I has't a fever! And the sole elixir... is more cowbell!﻿
Liked for that cheeky wit, sirrah ﻿

When the crusades are underway and you just enter Anatolia﻿

When the inquisition enters your castle, but you're too drunk to do anything besides listening to bard's music...﻿

When you are working the fields and your feudal master lets you finish before sundown.﻿*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
*So what's this thread about? 
I wondered if TC members could come up with some similar ripostes for Beethoven Party Music, Mozart Ravers, the Bach Orgy or whatever...?* 

If not - never mind, hope you enjoyed the medieval jokes, & thank you for reading. :tiphat:


----------

